# My new Blizzard ;-)



## geibrasch (29. August 2006)

Hey hoo, hier möchte ich mal mein neues Blizzard vorstellen:

Ich habe das Schmuckstück heute früh abgeholt, nur regnet es leider schon den ganzen Tag.
Daher bekommt ihr es nun als erstes zu sehen   








Rocky Mountain Blizzard 17,5"  (2006er Rahmen)
RockShox Reba Worldcup
Tune King&Kong LRS, rot
ChrisKing Steuersatz, rot
XT-Schaltung
Nobby Nic Reifen, hinten 2,25", vorn 2,1"
SRAM Rocket Drehgrippe
Flite Sattel
RaceFace DeusXC Anbauteile
Magura Marta Bremsen (180/160)

==> round about 11,3kg


Das ist es erstmal...
Allerdings fehlen mir noch die Tune-Schnellspanner. Die sollten aber hoffentlich bis Freitag eintrudeln...


Kritiker vor, aber Deckung! I'm in love


----------



## Catsoft (29. August 2006)

Hach ist das schön  

Das trostet mich (fast) über den Dauerregen hinwech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (29. August 2006)

@ und hier noch swarze Maple´s auf die Gabel..................ne silbern...oder doch rot ????

Sensationell


----------



## geibrasch (29. August 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> @ und hier noch swarze Maple´s auf die Gabel..................ne silbern...oder doch rot ????
> 
> Sensationell



Ich hab an silberne "Ahörner" gedacht, passend zum Hinterbau 
"Leider" sind die Aufkleber bei der Worldcup unterm Klarlack verbuddelt, sonst würd ich diese runterschmeißen und stattdessen Maples drauf pappen.

Nun ja, ich bin dennoch zufrieden


----------



## All-Mountain (29. August 2006)

@geibrasch
Sehr schönes Bike

Mich haut's immer wieder von den Socken wenn man sich mal klarmacht, dass RM für alle Biker-Typen die perfekten Spaßgeräte herstellt. 
Von klasischen Stahl-Rahmen bis zum ultrastabilen DH-Boliden - in jeder Kategorie Top


----------



## Verticaldriver (29. August 2006)

Gefällt mir richtig gut hast wirklich edel hergerichtet die schöne...

wahnsinn könnt mich glatt auf anhieb verlieben in den schönen stahlrahmen


----------



## geibrasch (6. September 2006)

So, die Schnellspanner sind nun angekommen.
Rot, schaut klasse aus!

Ich bin nun nur noch unschlüssig, welche Hörnchen ich dranschrauben will.
Ursprünglich dachte ich an rote Tune-Dinger, aber das wird dann wohl zuviel rot.
Schwarz wird wohl besser ausschauen, oder?


----------



## b12k3 (7. September 2006)

Nimm keine roten Hörnchen, hast ja schon Akzente gesetzt. Schwarze sind doch schick


----------



## kaffeetrinker (15. September 2006)

Ne lass das mal mit den Hörnchen,das sieht soooo viel besser aus


----------



## anacunt (17. September 2006)

würd auch anderen vorbau und lenker montieren!


----------

